# What is your favorite and less favorite tritype? And why?



## Entropic

Is there any reason people prefer 458 with 5 in lead and why is it seen as so damn mysterious?


----------



## bamzoom

Least favorite: 163.. I'm sorry but I find that type really boring.

Favorite: 459


----------



## Distill

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> -any tritype with a *9w1* fix..bores me to death... phobic 6 leading and 9 is a pretty annoying combination as well. some of them are just such pathetic ass kissing sissies even with a 9w8 fix. i would love for some butthurt fool here to get their panties in a bunch over this comment, as usual, though unfortunately i have qualified it with "some".  i am always up up for a bitchfest though kwim? :laughing:



My superego is telling me to laugh it off and be the better person, my id is screaming "PUNCH THAT CUNTBUCKET IN THE FACE", so I'll go ahead and nod and agree with you without using any sort of verbal expression.


----------



## pandamonium

ephemereality said:


> Is there any reason people prefer 458 with 5 in lead and why is it seen as so damn mysterious?


I actually know a 5w4 girl of this type, she's like *extremely hot* (just physically, plus she has an aura)... but a bit unreachable... lol. 

I will say that I don't find her more mysterious than other fives, just that she has a more obvious dark aesthetic flair. I imagine the 4 and five would bring the darkness and the 8 would make it more in your face. In terms of her ideas, I do find that she's drawn to the grostesque, but I also believe that fours and fives in general will excavate that dark space in different ways, regardless of the bent or flavor.


----------



## Entropic

pandamonium said:


> I actually know a 5w4 girl of this type, she's like *extremely hot* (just physically, plus she has an aura)... but a bit unreachable... lol.
> 
> I will say that I don't find her more mysterious than other fives, just that she has a more obvious dark aesthetic flair. I imagine the 4 and five would bring the darkness and the 8 would make it more in your face. In terms of her ideas, I do find that she's drawn to the grostesque, but I also believe that fours and fives in general will excavate that dark space in different ways, regardless of the bent or flavor.


Lol well I'm curious because I typed as a lead 5 for years but recently realized I'm just a pretty unhealthy 8 so how would you know the difference? I come across as very fiveish.


----------



## Sina

Distill said:


> My superego is telling me to laugh it off and be the better person, my id is screaming "PUNCH THAT CUNTBUCKET IN THE FACE", so I'll go ahead and nod and agree with you without using any sort of verbal expression.


----------



## Distill

Cosmic Orgasm said:


>



I honestly don't think I've ever simultaneously felt so amused yet so irrationally filled with rage. I hate your username, I hate the shitty font you use in your sig, I hate the shit-eating smugness that you're getting from, well, kind of being right. All-in-all I think this is a successful personal growth experience.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> -any tritype with a *9w1* fix..bores me to death... phobic 6 leading and 9 is a pretty annoying combination as well. some of them are just such pathetic ass kissing sissies even with a 9w8 fix. i would love for some butthurt fool here to get their panties in a bunch over this comment, as usual, though unfortunately i have qualified it with "some".  i am always up up for a bitchfest though kwim? :laughing:


Oh, I forgot about this. >_>

Yeah well, I don't love you either. :crying:


:tongue:



Distill said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever simultaneously felt so amused yet so irrationally filled with rage. I hate your username, I hate the shitty font you use in your sig, I hate the shit-eating smugness that you're getting from, well, kind of being right. All-in-all I think this is a successful personal growth experience.


What about the gif-overuse


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

This thread is so interesting to me. I've never been able to judge someone's tritype as much as their general enneagram and instinctual variants. Determining the mbti is hard enough unless the person is clearly an estp looking for action or something of that nature. Oh and thanks everyone for loving my tritype! I wonder why 459s seem so dreamy and appealing when no one actually wants to talk to me or approach me when I actually am out and about. Hmm. I'm guessing a good tritype for a significant other would be like an 829 or something.


----------



## Sina

Distill said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever simultaneously felt so amused yet so irrationally filled with rage. I hate your username, I hate the shitty font you use in your sig, I hate the shit-eating smugness that you're getting from, well, kind of being right. All-in-all I think this is a successful personal growth experience.


There, there. :3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

bamzoom said:


> Least favorite: 163.. I'm sorry but I find that type really boring.
> Favorite: 459


you dislike 163 because they're boring (which is pretty true), but your favorite type is _triple withdrawn_? they seem boring as fuck to me :laughing:


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you dislike 163 because they're boring (which is pretty true), but your favorite type is _triple withdrawn_? they seem boring as fuck to me :laughing:


 Boring as _fuck? _States the ENFP sx/sp sitting in front of a computer on a Thursday afternoon! MUAHAHA (*puts on bathing suit*)


----------



## DomNapoleon

*Favourite:*

137 - they are straightfoward, hard workers, innovative, have some snobish attitutude towards them but i like this tritype. 
146 - my tritype of course. :blushed::blushed: It's a very intuitive combination, particularly if leading with 6. Hard worker, critical, strive for perfection and nothing else other than perfection. It's lame the descriptions you find online about this tritype, SINCE IT'S ONE OF THE BESTS 

378 - I love how independent the mover and the shaker is. I would like to have that levels of independence. 

127 - highly optimistic, it's interesting how double superego works with 7. 


*Less favourite: *

458 - yeah babies, suck on that. Despite the amount of people mistyped here in this forum (who claim that belong to this tritype), they are not the wizards or the dark kiddos that descriptions make them sound like. They are rather overly detached, robotic, emotionless, and I can't really connect with one. 

368 - extra agressive. I don't like the way they shake waters. They make too much noise for nothing. I've had a lot of troubles with this tritype before. 

126 - triple superego :mellow: they only exist to be an obstacle to your life. lol


----------



## Ace Face

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 125: double superego, boring and seem like they lack genitalia


I can assure you there is no lack of genitalia 

I can't say I automatically hate or love any specific type. I can think of pros and cons for every fucking type. 

I think types 9s are the least appealing to me ideally, but do you have any idea how many type 9 friends I actually have? I can think of quite a few whom I just absolutely adore. And truth be told, I thought @Cover3 was 9w1 when we first started talking. I now realize that he's 1w2, but that's beside the point. I think the point is that 9s bring me a weird sense of balance. I tend to be super active and aggressive whereas they tend to just be... fucking chill... like all the time. It's refreshing in its own way, I suppose. It can also be equally frustrating because... well, yeah. We'll just leave it at that, lol. 

6s... I know too many of them. 6s give me mixed feelings because there are so many different flavors. Even within my family, it's like a fucking full spectrum 6 palooza. I can think of a lot of super bad ass 6s... my best friend, my mother, etc. I can also think of a lot of really unhealthy, unbalanced 6s who are just completely out there and unrealistic. Unrealistic doesn't bother me if a personal goal is being aimed for. Unrealistic only bothers me when it actually affects other people and their well-being. I can handle paranoid, sensitive, and reactive, but _overly_ paranoid, _overly _sensitive, _overly_ reactive... meh. Not digging it. I really dislike the energy given off by those types of people, which is in no way exclusive to 6s by the way. _Frequent_ unnecessary reactivity in general... just taking offense where there is none (all the time), biting back as if everyone is out to get you (all the time)... I don't understand it. I mean, I'm sure there's shit from the past that needs to be properly dealt with or whatever... maybe a self-esteem issue, too, but still. Basically, if anybody takes anything to too much of an extreme, I might want to punch him/her in the face and tell him/her to snap out of it xD I'm extremely sensitive to people's moods and energies, so I'm very picky about who I choose to spend my time around in this respect. All of that to say this: I need 6s in my life, but I am far more likely to spend my time around an average-healthy type 6 or unhealthy 6s who at least attempt to stay sane and keep their shit together.

8s and 4s... kinda the same thing I said about 6s. Both types tend to have really strong energies which is fan-fucking-tastic in average-healthy persons, but there is something about negative, unhealthy, strong energies that I just don't feel like putting up with on a regular basis. That's not to say that I won't put up with it, I just won't put up with it for long. There is no real reason anybody's energy should be that negative and out of control. Stay healthy, my friends. 

5s. Some have a tendency to really bore the fuck out of me if I'm being totally honest, but there are others that just absolutely fascinate me. I consider them my teachers, my friends. 

3s and 7s- These are my homies, my soul mates... these are the crazy ass mother fuckers who typically tend to have that super bold energy that is so easy for me to collide with. They're positive, innovative, creative, fun... they speak my language. I get them. 100% get them and understand them. Their lows tend not to be as negative as other types' lows. Don't get me wrong, they experience their pain in a very real way, but they typically tend to pick themselves back up and try to move forward with life. In adversity, they generally do a damn good job of keeping their wits about them and staying positive... another thing I _understand_ and respect.

2s. Well, heh. I've seen the best and worst of this type. The worst is almost enough to outweigh the best of the best ._. yikes. That is just my personal experience though. In general, twos tend to have pleasant energies, but I can't say there's anything overtly exciting about them. To me, they're just kinda there... kinda demanding my attention when I'm feeling I need space. I can respect a 2 that tries to understand my need for space even if they don't actually understand. That wins a fucking trophy in my book.

1s. It honestly depends on the 1. Generally, I don't like that they hold back anger for fear of saying something that isn't "right." I don't like the idea that they think their anger is something to hide, something to be ashamed of. If you're angry, just tell me you're fucking angry. I don't like playing games. I don't like trying to pry the truth out of you. Expressing anger can be a very healthy and liberating thing as long as you're expressing it where it's due. Just be fucking straight-forward about it.

I think I've covered every type in some form or another. Let the butthurt games begin.


----------



## Ace Face

Ace Face said:


> I can assure you there is no lack of genitalia
> 
> I can't say I automatically hate or love any specific type. I can think of pros and cons for every fucking type.
> 
> I think types 9s are the least appealing to me ideally, but do you have any idea how many type 9 friends I actually have? I can think of quite a few whom I just absolutely adore. And truth be told, I thought @_Cover3_ was 9w1 when we first started talking. I now realize that he's 1w2, but that's beside the point. I think the point is that 9s bring me a weird sense of balance. I tend to be super active and aggressive whereas they tend to just be... fucking chill... like all the time. It's refreshing in its own way, I suppose. It can also be equally frustrating because... well, yeah. We'll just leave it at that, lol.
> 
> 6s... I know too many of them. 6s give me mixed feelings because there are so many different flavors. Even within my family, it's like a fucking full spectrum 6 palooza. I can think of a lot of super bad ass 6s... my best friend, my mother, etc. I can also think of a lot of really unhealthy, unbalanced 6s who are just completely out there and unrealistic. Unrealistic doesn't bother me if a personal goal is being aimed for. Unrealistic only bothers me when it actually affects other people and their well-being. I can handle paranoid, sensitive, and reactive, but _overly_ paranoid, _overly _sensitive, _overly_ reactive... meh. Not digging it. I really dislike the energy given off by those types of people, which is in no way exclusive to 6s by the way. _Frequent_ unnecessary reactivity in general... just taking offense where there is none (all the time), biting back as if everyone is out to get you (all the time)... I don't understand it. I mean, I'm sure there's shit from the past that needs to be properly dealt with or whatever... maybe a self-esteem issue, too, but still. Basically, if anybody takes anything to too much of an extreme, I might want to punch him/her in the face and tell him/her to snap out of it xD I'm extremely sensitive to people's moods and energies, so I'm very picky about who I choose to spend my time around in this respect. All of that to say this: I need 6s in my life, but I am far more likely to spend my time around an average-healthy type 6 or unhealthy 6s who at least attempt to stay sane and keep their shit together.
> 
> 8s and 4s... kinda the same thing I said about 6s. Both types tend to have really strong energies which is fan-fucking-tastic in average-healthy persons, but there is something about negative, unhealthy, strong energies that I just don't feel like putting up with on a regular basis. That's not to say that I won't put up with it, I just won't put up with it for long. There is no real reason anybody's energy should be that negative and out of control. Stay healthy, my friends.
> 
> 5s. Some have a tendency to really bore the fuck out of me if I'm being totally honest, but there are others that just absolutely fascinate me. I consider them my teachers, my friends.
> 
> 3s and 7s- These are my homies, my soul mates... these are the crazy ass mother fuckers who typically tend to have that super bold energy that is so easy for me to collide with. They're positive, innovative, creative, fun... they speak my language. I get them. 100% get them and understand them. Their lows tend not to be as negative as other types' lows. Don't get me wrong, they experience their pain in a very real way, but they typically tend to pick themselves back up and try to move forward with life. In adversity, they generally do a damn good job of keeping their wits about them and staying positive... another thing I _understand_ and respect.
> 
> 2s. Well, heh. I've seen the best and worst of this type. The worst is almost enough to outweigh the best of the best ._. yikes. That is just my personal experience though. In general, twos tend to have pleasant energies, but I can't say there's anything overtly exciting about them. To me, they're just kinda there... kinda demanding my attention when I'm feeling I need space. I can respect a 2 that tries to understand my need for space even if they don't actually understand. That wins a fucking trophy in my book.
> 
> 1s. It honestly depends on the 1. Generally, I don't like that they hold back anger for fear of saying something that isn't "right." I don't like the idea that they think their anger is something to hide, something to be ashamed of. If you're angry, just tell me you're fucking angry. I don't like playing games. I don't like trying to pry the truth out of you. Expressing anger can be a very healthy and liberating thing as long as you're expressing it where it's due. Just be fucking straight-forward about it.
> 
> I think I've covered every type in some form or another. Let the butthurt games begin.



Just realized this was a tri-type thread. Well, based on what I've said in the paragraph above, it would seem my favorite tri-types would be:

371 and 378 with 3 or 7 leading.

My least would probably be:

648 and 269


? xD This is too hard to do. It's so generalized. FWIW, I can think of people of my favorite tri-types that I don't like, and ones of my least favorites that I do like.


----------



## Entropic

Anyway, to actually contribute something to this thread since I am finally home on the PC:

*Like*
Most things with 8 in it because they just give less of a fuck, are usually reliable and don't have sticks up their asses
Most things with 4 in it because feels
SX also gets an honorary mention because I don't get how other people communicate if there's no SX

*Dislike*
Things with unhealthy 1 like gee, they got such big sticks up their asses and as much as I love putting on pressure by shoving it further up, I ain't gonna stick around to see the crap coming out
Things with unhealthy cp6w7 - yo ***** you got a problem or something? I'd recommend taking a chill pill

Also the worst combo of all is 1x6 when they are unhealthy. The most anally retentive tritypes out of the enneagram. 135 is also the robot that's not particularly interesting either. 269 gets an honorary mention for fucking up my life and most things with 9 make me yawn.

I lol'd by the way when it was mentioned that 146 is the most self-critical type. It really is. I know someone very well I think is likely a 146 and when I read that comment I lol'd and immediately thought of her.


----------



## pandamonium

ephemereality said:


> Lol well I'm curious because I typed as a lead 5 for years but recently realized I'm just a pretty unhealthy 8 so how would you know the difference? I come across as very fiveish.


She was obviously a five. She was sp-first, began to live a hermit-like existence where she had mapped out each day very carefully to read, watch films, and write. The way she approached topics in class with with a high level of intellectual expertise (where she would strongly defend her area of knowledge) but outside of class she was quiet unless you talked about something within her area of knowledge. Etc. There was something not "wet" enough about her to be a four.


----------



## Entropic

pandamonium said:


> She was obviously a five. She was sp-first, began to live a hermit-like existence where she had mapped out each day very carefully to read, watch films, and write. The way she approached topics in class with with a high level of intellectual expertise (where she would strongly defend her area of knowledge) but outside of class she was quiet unless you talked about something within her area of knowledge. Etc. There was something not "wet" enough about her to be a four.


I see. And how did her 4 and 8 come across through her core?


----------



## Dragheart Luard

ephemereality said:


> Things with unhealthy cp6w7 - yo ***** you got a problem or something? I'd recommend taking a chill pill


I think I should buy some chill pills for my mom (specially when she's in an epic cp mode), as she's fucking unhealthy and her paranoia is over 9000. Doesn't help that she sees me as her moral and emotional support, thing that you know that drives me nuts and it's one of the main reasons why I want to leave this damned country.

So yeah, agree that tritypes that include fucked up cp6 are not fun at all.


----------



## petite libellule

163 least favorite. Anything leading with 9. Misappropriating their ambitions to helping everyone but themselves. 4's are awesome, anything with a 4 in it I nearly always dig. 8's & 7's are super favs (though there are some aspects that are intimidating for me, it's probably more in my head piglet from pooh bear stuff). 

I suppose I still don't feel confident enough to tri-type people yet. I'm getting there ...


----------



## 7rr7s

Favorite:

479, 478, 378, 379 in any order. Good vibes from artistic stuff, sense of humor, ambition, positive outlook, and just common ground in general. 

Least Favorite:

512, 638, 631 in any order. I don't find that much in common with them and we either don't understand each other or clash.


----------



## Sonny

Dig on: 469, 479, 468, 478, 269. I like me some reactive!

Not so much: 351, 371, 361, 378, 358. Competent doesn't gel.

Strong Id types in general are also not to my taste unless especially emotionally mature, that said 78 types can be dynamically fun.


----------



## Eclipsed

I'm ambivalent towards most types (and people).

Favorites: 269, 358, 458, 478
269- some of my favourite people have been 926s.

358- Completely, shamelessly jealous of this type.

378- Can be really good or really bad, but in general I like this tritype more than most.

458- I've never met any, but they seem interesting.

478- Because I love myself and the 478s I have met on PerC are some of the most wicked cool people I've ever come across.


Least favorites: 268, 368, 369, 468

268- I've only met one, but it was more than enough for me to get a bad impression from them. Typical clingy rescuer, determined to see me as broken and in need of fixing. Very pushy, manipulative, controlling. I'm sure there are good people of this tritype out there, but that doesn't mean I'm eager to meet another 268.

368- Just not a fan. Very intense.

369- Kind of meh.

468- Too outspoken and reactive for my tastes. Truthtellers indeed.


----------



## BroNerd

693 : my tritype
514: tritype least like me.


----------



## Kintsugi

Deleted- wrong thread


----------



## 0+n*1

I'll try to tritype my friends and family members. I guess those are my favorite tritypes.

A friend I trust that is a 359
My oldest friend that is a 147
A close friend that is a 126
My mother that is a 269 or 126
My father that is a 136
My older sister that is a 146
My younger sister that is a 278

Generally I am surrounded by 6ers, 1ers and 9ers


----------



## cinnabun

Vajra said:


> -any tritype with a *9w1* fix..bores me to death... phobic 6 leading and 9 is a pretty annoying combination as well. some of them are just such pathetic ass kissing sissies even with a 9w8 fix. i would love for some butthurt fool here to get their panties in a bunch over this comment, as usual, though unfortunately i have qualified it with "some".  i am always up up for a bitchfest though kwim? :laughing:


Omg wtf are you even saying blud!!!!? So fucking rude m8. Come at me fool, seriously, fite me irl if you think u 'ard enough. I will fuck u up with my special navy seal training m8, then we'll see who be laughing then, eh?!?


----------



## cinnabun

Fave: 

479 - cause it's my tri-type and we're awesome, duh.
378 - <33333
269 - 
469 - 
478 - Chill as fuck.


Least favourite:
- 1 core, or anybody with a 1 fix lol. I just can't get along with these hoes, they piss me off so much. Except for @Swordsman of Mana oh and @Horaru though 
- 468 these fools need to fuck off away from me. So fucking reactive, it's unnecessary. You can't say shit to them without them blowing up. So annoying lol.
- 16 types. I think my gran is a 6 with a 1 fix, and while I love her and she's one of my fave people ever, at times we can clash over silly things but it really frustrates me. I don't think I'd be able to tolerate other 6's with 1 fixes. Or maybe it's just me hating on dat 1, idk. Some 6's can piss me off too, but I know 2 really amazing ones so it's k <3.
- 9 cores, but mostly withdrawn types: Only putting them here on the basis that they're quiet and will most likely take other peoples shit. They're lovely people, but I hate to see them allowing themselves to be a doormat :frustrating:.


----------



## cinnabun

@Hotaru oops ^ oh and @Lunar Light you have a 1 fix, right? I can't remember. You're cool too though so it's ok ^_^ <3.


----------



## Sonny

RinnayDelRey said:


> - 9 cores, but mostly withdrawn types: Only putting them here on the basis that they're quiet and will most likely take other peoples shit. They're lovely people, but I hate to see them allowing themselves to be a doormat :frustrating:.


Gonna have to fuck you up now.


----------



## Blindspots

Favorites
45x - I can generally relate with their deep, contemplative and rather distant view of the world.

Least favorites
x68 - This particular double/triple reactive overwhelms me. 268 especially seems like a suffocating but very belligerent parental figure I'd rather distance myself from.


----------



## Golden Rose

RinnayDelRey said:


> @Hotaru oops ^ oh and @Lunar Light you have a 1 fix, right? I can't remember. You're cool too though so it's ok ^_^ <3.


I do.

I usually enjoy core 1s and 1-fixers as it's usually a very pragmatic type, oriented on what works and repressing any kind of strong or irrational fit of anger unless it's motivated by reason. Focused on making things right by working on themselves first which is something I admire and try to apply to myself.

I can see how a low level health core 1 can come across as unbearable, though.

The tighter their principles and beliefs are, the more moralistic and rigid they get.

Having two withdrawn types in front (with 5 as the lead, one of the most detached types) helps containing that self-righteous indignation and reconsidering my stance in more objective terms. 

I discussed with Tina about how it impacts her 2 fix IIRC.

It's a perfectionist type, no matter how you put it and a double competency fix + Te makes it worse.


----------



## cinnabun

Sonny said:


> Gonna have to fuck you up now.


But I do love you guys though...<3.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

1) I keep catching whiffs of something rancid on this thread
2) Does anyone actually _dislike_ 478s? What people are saying online is a lot different from what I've seen irl.

And I don't play favorites and un-favorites so cannot contribute.


----------



## Blindspots

Kipposhi said:


> 1) I keep catching whiffs of something rancid on this thread
> 2) Does anyone actually _dislike_ 478s? What people are saying online is a lot different from what I've seen irl.
> 
> And I don't play favorites and un-favorites so cannot contribute.


1. I'm really curious what this is. (Or I may just be really oblivious to these kinds of things, whether or not I'm contributing to it ._.) I may go back and look for it.

2. Now that you mention it, I think I'll be able to tolerate them online, entertain some posts and not have to reply to the rest, but this applies to other types. But I imagine they may be overbearing irl, though not as much as the ones I've listed down.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Thymic said:


> Favorites
> 45x - I can generally relate with their deep, contemplative and rather distant view of the world.


meh, I find them kinda boring lol



> Least favorites
> x68 - This particular double/triple reactive overwhelms me. 268 especially seems like a suffocating but very belligerent parental figure I'd rather distance myself from.


yes! especially with 6 first (8 with a 6 fix can be a little more chill).


----------



## Blindspots

Swordsman of Mana said:


> meh, I find them kinda boring lol


Perhaps it has to do with my own tritype ^^

I relate closest to 451 and 459. Doesn't seem like a shortage of them in the forum, fortunately
458, I think I can deal with pretty well if they're healthy. Otherwise I'm wary around 8-fixers. (This may be another boring point for me, haha)

Now that I think about it, 471 and 479 would be fun. I might not be able to keep up with their energy, though.



> yes! especially with 6 first (8 with a 6 fix can be a little more chill).


6's are usually very reasonable. I find them difficult when they're unhealthy. Combine the extreme anxiety with 8's very direct displays of anger and... Oh boy.


----------



## Fierce

this all appears to be gibber gabber


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I will just speak for me personally, which tritype I would desire to be and which I would not 

I would want to be *271*. Just look at the description. They sound adorable. 

I would not want to be *259*, mostly because it doesn't fit me at all. Not that 259s aren't awesome, but "Problem-Solver" has never been a word people could use to describe me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Thymic said:


> 6's are usually very reasonable.


Sp 6s: usually
So 6s: depends on the subject (they tend to be dogmatic about a few issues/institutions/groups/etc but more reasonable about everything else)
Sx 6s: very rarely.



> I find them difficult when they're unhealthy. Combine the extreme anxiety with 8's very direct displays of anger and... Oh boy.


mmhmm, it ain't pretty


----------



## Roman Empire

stiletto said:


> I think we're still obsessed with classifying and picking favourites. I'm guilty of it too, especially when it comes to quizzes and such. But this one doesn't make sense to me. How can someone chose a favourite motivation in others? Anyway.


I really do think I understand where you are coming from in regards to what you are saying. If you really look at it as technical and mathematical as you can. It is just a motivation, how can you pick a motivation over another. Technical, no motivation should have more value than another. But what "seems" (I am not judging, just what it looks like from my point of view) then it seems like you forget that often those motivations are seeds, which leads into an entire tree of tendencies and behavioral patterns. Of course a 3 is a motivation and a root. But obviously it can also flower in 100 different ways. Because of the tritypes themselves, but also because of the environment they grow up in, their friend/family circle/society, and a billion things, which I could imagine you already obviously know.

But there's also a lot of common patterns among type 3's which seems to be Universal. Of course you can want to be successful in different ways which is the motivation, I guess you are speaking of? 

For example this could be a common pattern for type 3's https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-3/ - Not too specific, but not too unspecific either, and I guess this is where you can decide if those common patterns in type 3 are something you favor according to your own personality.

For example as a 749 myself, usually people with 3's stress me out, and I experience it as cold. Because their focus is superficial to me. They want to achieve stuff, and be winners in this game called society/life - For my personality it feels like a superficial thing, because I want to connect deeply with people, and share this journey together. This is not a competition for me, I am just having fun and fooling around. So type 3's might see me as a lazy loser. But I just see them as people chasing their own tails, because they are never going to be satisfied anyway. Just moving objects, and climbing status. But of course I have my own weak spots as well obviously. 

Of course we have to set a certain framework for this as well. Like it all changes if we look at the health levels. A healthy 749 vs a healthy 358. At least we need to have the same framework, for this to be nearly comparable. Comparing an unhealthy 139 to a healthy is 459 is obviously not a fair way in my humble opinion to shape a like/dislike./favorite/least favorite

But that is just some thoughts, how I favor some traits/motivations/common patterns, and dislike others, according to my own set of traits.


----------



## Roman Empire

Swordsman of Mana said:


> favorite: 478, 137, 378
> least favorite: 126, 125, 368, 268, 146
> 
> most 9 fixers don't have enough of a personality to garner a strong opinion from me


I know this is an old post, and we're all changing every day. Getting wiser, and change our perspectives.

In a way I think I can see what you meant. Just being a passive diplomatic type could nearly just be a "ghost" - But if we look at it like 8 as an action oriented person, and 9 as a non action oriented person. Do you not feel/think that non-action/passiveness has as much value as action itself? 

Maybe they don't say much and aren't aggressive enough to give a very clear cut character. But the softness of diplomatic, and going along is also a very clear character, just in a more soft-rounded way.

an 8 seem more boxed in, because through action they are very visible and show their borders. Where a type 9 is more fluid, and you can't really see the border if it is there or not.

An 8 could be like: "I fucking hate inequality I think it is so disgusting and I am going to do everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, in my power to change the status quo"

Where a 9 is more like "Well, I don't really have strong opinions about this topic. I am not too attached to either of the sides, it is a very nuanced debate. But if I listen to my gut feeling, then I would wish we had peace and harmony. I am just not sure how to get there"

The 8 is very clearly defining who he is. While the 9 is more fluid and not really strongly feeling about anything, but just nearly objectively looking at all the sides, and having a somehow soft wish that we could just get along" Very diplomatic, and soft answer.

So that is somehow the struggle/dilemma for me about a 9. It is nearly impossible for the 9 to piss me off, because he is so diplomatic and neutral. But on the other side, it is also a little frustrating that the 9 is that neutral. It is like "can't you not just fucking give me an answer, or take a side?"-ish 

So 9's are like a love/hate thing for me. In a way I love them, because they are so easy to get a long with, and they rarely steps on my toes or make me pissed. It is calm being with them, but sometimes I also just crave some resistance, come on make a mistake, do something stupid, share your deepest desires, and emotional juice. Kick the world in the balls, do something! Get a little angry, get a little depressed, show your "human"-ness" 

If I make any sense at all


----------



## SaysWho

apa said:


> So 9's are like a love/hate thing for me. In a way I love them, because they are so easy to get a long with, and they rarely steps on my toes or make me pissed. It is calm being with them, but sometimes I also just crave some resistance, come on make a mistake, do something stupid, share your deepest desires, and emotional juice. Kick the world in the balls, do something! Get a little angry, get a little depressed, show your "human"-ness"
> 
> If I make any sense at all


I can't even count the number of times I've said this to the 9s in my life!


----------



## Quang

I've found that what matters the most is the psychological maturity of the person and their instincts. I have come across some tritypes which initially I thought were unpleasant or aggressive i.e. 468, 368, but later to be surprised by how appealing these individuals are when they are healthy. The biggest factor for me, was whether we had similar instincts... All of my closest friends have the same instinctual subtype as myself.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

apa said:


> So 9's are like a love/hate thing for me. In a way I love them, because they are so easy to get a long with, and they rarely steps on my toes or make me pissed. It is calm being with them, but sometimes I also just crave some resistance, come on make a mistake, do something stupid, share your deepest desires, and emotional juice. Kick the world in the balls, do something! Get a little angry, get a little depressed, show your "human"-ness"


But usually I don't _want _to show it. >=(

Haha.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

I don't really dislike any tritype, but I find hard dealing with some 7s and 9s sometimes. But I have nothing against them.
I'm actually confused by my own tritype. I was first tested as 548. But now I was tested 845, on @Quang Enneagram test. I find the two descriptions accurate for me (548: The Scholar - described on another thread on perc - and 845: The Hermit described on quang's test), I can relate to both.
Leading number may change through time? There's much difference depending on the leading number?
I don't deeply researched about enneagram yet.


----------



## Inveniet

Gee can't say I ever took the time to get an overview of the tritypes.
So can't really say what would be my likes and dislikes.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Favourite: 451 (Duh)
Less favourite: 873, because those are my least favourite types of each triad.


----------



## Quang

SofiaDarkO said:


> I don't really dislike any tritype, but I find hard dealing with some 7s and 9s sometimes. But I have nothing against them.
> I'm actually confused by my own tritype. I was first tested as 548. But now I was tested 845, on @Quang Enneagram test. I find the two descriptions accurate for me (548: The Scholar - described on another thread on perc - and 845: The Hermit described on quang's test), I can relate to both.
> Leading number may change through time? There's much difference depending on the leading number?
> I don't deeply researched about enneagram yet.


The tritype is often so prone to vary, however the leading number of the tritype is supposed to be your main enneagram type. The result provided in my test is standardized as gut>head>head; thus you have 845


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Quang said:


> The tritype is often so prone to vary, however the *leading number of the tritype is supposed to be your main enneagram type*. The result provided in my test is standardized as gut>head>head; thus you have 845


That was my result.








So according to this test my main enneagram is 5w4, and my tritype is 845?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I'm not too overly fond of the 369 tritype. I often feel like they just go with the flow and don't care to hold opinions of their own or bother to argue their points when they do make any. I understand that some situations may arise where it is best that you do hold your opinions to yourself, but...COME ON! NOT ALL THE TIME!

Call me biased, but I really do think 5 and 8 is an awesome combination, as well as 1 and 7. Bonus points if a 3w4 heart fix.


----------



## Quang

SofiaDarkO said:


> That was my result.
> View attachment 351754
> 
> 
> So according to this test my main enneagram is 5w4, and my tritype is 845?


I apologize for not making it clear: my test suggests that your tritype should be 548/584 and your core type is SX5


----------



## Roman Empire

hornet said:


> Gee can't say I ever took the time to get an overview of the tritypes.
> So can't really say what would be my likes and dislikes.


I know this can be seen as an arrogant, and offensive question. But then believe me, when I say it is asked in very innocent and friendly manner.

I am just fascinated by how you have nothing to offer in the thread, but want to share that you have nothing to offer? Why is that. By that logic I could make a comment in all threads on the entire personalitycafé and answer "Well, I don't have an opinion about X, so I can't really answer the question"

It seems pretty paradoxical, that you can't add anything to the thread/topic, but feel like sharing exact that 

It just mindfucks me that, if you have nothing to add. That you even want to participate in the thread. If I have nothing to add in a given topic/thread, I simply don't write at all 

Example 1 using your logic:

Thread title "Do you think Jessica Alba is beautiful"

"Well, I have indeed never seen Jessica Alba, or any movies with her. So I can't really answer that question"

Example 2 using my logic:

Thread title "Do you think Jessica Alba is beautiful"

I think to myself: "Well I don't know who that person is, so I'll just leave it at that, and find another topic that has my interest and I can relate to"

Peace.


----------



## Roman Empire

SaysWho said:


> So many of you guys don't like 386. We're nice underneath all the pushiness, I swear!


You guys are like cats aren't you? 

1.You're not dependent on other people like a dog. 
2. You always have your own project/agenda going on.
3. Besides all the seemingly arrogance/success-fever, there's a cuddly little cat, where cuddling can happen for 1-2 hours, and then you leave and go to catch mice again.


----------



## Inveniet

@apa
One word POSTCOUNT! 

And maybe point out that to me the tritypes are so elusive 
that I can't even begin to phantom where to find good info on them.
Let alone having such familiarity with them that I actually have a like/dislike.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Quang said:


> I apologize for not making it clear: my test suggests that your tritype should be 548/584 and your core type is SX5


Oh I see. Thanks for this explanation. =)
So my tritype is absolutely correct.

Anyway, I liked this test! It seems my superpower is to unlock forbidden magic to deal massive damage to all enemies :laughing:


----------



## Quang

SofiaDarkO said:


> Oh I see. Thanks for this explanation. =)
> So my tritype is absolutely correct.
> 
> Anyway, I liked this test! It seems my superpower is to unlock forbidden magic to deal massive damage to all enemies :laughing:


The 458 tritype series is the prototype of an individual who embodies the darkest facets of existence. 'Excavation' refers to the idea that no other tritype delves as deeply into the hidden truths of life or mysteries as this tritype. At the high side, this type gives rise to profound knowledge (i.e. Russ Hudson), at the low side this type becomes twisted by their own dark power and/or obsessions.


----------



## SaysWho

apa said:


> You guys are like cats aren't you?
> 
> 1.You're not dependent on other people like a dog.
> 2. You always have your own project/agenda going on.
> 3. Besides all the seemingly arrogance/success-fever, there's a cuddly little cat, where cuddling can happen for 1-2 hours, and then you leave and go to catch mice again.


Ha! So I've been told!


----------



## SaysWho

apa said:


> I know this can be seen as an arrogant, and offensive question. But then believe me, when I say it is asked in very innocent and friendly manner.
> 
> I am just fascinated by how you have nothing to offer in the thread, but want to share that you have nothing to offer? Why is that. By that logic I could make a comment in all threads on the entire personalitycafé and answer "Well, I don't have an opinion about X, so I can't really answer the question"
> 
> It seems pretty paradoxical, that you can't add anything to the thread/topic, but feel like sharing exact that
> 
> It just mindfucks me that, if you have nothing to add. That you even want to participate in the thread. If I have nothing to add in a given topic/thread, I simply don't write at all
> 
> Example 1 using your logic:
> 
> Thread title "Do you think Jessica Alba is beautiful"
> 
> "Well, I have indeed never seen Jessica Alba, or any movies with her. So I can't really answer that question"
> 
> Example 2 using my logic:
> 
> Thread title "Do you think Jessica Alba is beautiful"
> 
> I think to myself: "Well I don't know who that person is, so I'll just leave it at that, and find another topic that has my interest and I can relate to"
> 
> Peace.


I wonder the same thing when I read posts complaining about the subjectivity of discussion topics. Keep it movin if you ain't got the goods to argue/share/defend a point of view. 

@Scelerat summarizes it best in his signature: Yes, you can say "it's subjective" in any discussion you want and be right, existence is by nature subjective. However, it doesn't change the fact that it's the debate version of "screw you guys, I'm taking my ball and going home".

Actually, can I just copy and paste that into my signature?!


----------



## Paradigm

SaysWho said:


> So many of you guys don't like 386. We're nice underneath all the pushiness, I swear!


My best friend is an undeniable 368. You're awesome :wink:


----------



## WindowLicker

Distortions said:


> Don't dislike it myself (in fact I could see my aunt being that tritype in some order, and I tend to like her), but I guess it seems like it can be a rather bland type? Like it brings to mind someone overly concerned with rules and work, like an ESTJ trope or whatever.


Yep so I'm a 631 sx. I actually understand what you mean, but typically being bland is just being depressed for me. As far as the ESTJ stuff goes, I actually get what you mean. I'm have high expectations of others, but I'm trying to improve on that. Any constructive criticism would be great to be better at handling working with others, I promise I wont bite.


----------



## newbie const

Most:
712:Yummy.Like it if 7 is in charge,172s are also good.
713:Yummy like 712,just more blatantly id and less sensitive.Mix of reality and positiveness is why I love these two tritype.
729:I want to get one as my companion,a healthy one.Sweet cakes lol!
I like some 7?8s and 351s too.

Least:469:Callousness combined with reactivity and unaware of life situations.Just dislike them!
641:Only more uptight and vengeful than 469s.
68?,261o I need to explain?


----------



## Bricolage

Demoiselle Dys said:


> That was my result.
> View attachment 351754
> 
> 
> So according to this test my main enneagram is 5w4, and my tritype is 845?


May I ask where you took that test? It looks interesting...


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Bricolage said:


> May I ask where you took that test? It looks interesting...


Sure...
It's an interesting test, created by @Quang
Here
Post your result later


----------



## Lakigigar

newbie const said:


> Most:
> 712:Yummy.Like it if 7 is in charge,172s are also good.
> 713:Yummy like 712,just more blatantly id and less sensitive.Mix of reality and positiveness is why I love these two tritype.
> 729:I want to get one as my companion,a healthy one.Sweet cakes lol!
> I like some 7?8s and 351s too.
> 
> Least:469:Callousness combined with reactivity and unaware of life situations.Just dislike them!
> 641:Only more uptight and vengeful than 469s.
> 68?,*261*o I need to explain?


Yes, you may explain it, if you can.

Most: 729, 721, 741, 749, 712, 714, 794
259, 271, 279, 217, 295
461, 469, 451, 459, 479, 471
945, 946, 947, 954, 974, 927, 972, 974
All the ones that have a 6 in their tritype with a seven-wing.

I like sevens because i directly fall in love when a 7 gives attention to me (i have a crush for 7's). When i'm in love, it is nearly always a 7. Here's an idea, i'm going to the enneagram 7 board and maybe there will be people that want to date me. Problem with the 7's is, in my cases they didn't like introverted feeling types. It is always the same, we want a man with guts that is dominant (and .. ). 7's like other 7's, 8's or 3's and sometimes 1's. Maybe i'm wrong but the 7's i met were the same. 3's are for me too convential, and success-oriented. I mostly think they are too closed-minded. Don't know about the 1's and 8's. Sometimes i want freedom (but an 8 in my life wouldn't be that bad if she can live with the way how i am.

Funny thing is, i like three things in girls. I like girls who do bad things sometimes. Stories about girls that violated the rules are so amazing. Girls who say wat they want, do what they want. And i like girls with emotional problems or who are just a little bit weird but not too weird.

Also worths saying: for friends, i seek other things in a female then in a male. I like female 8's. I don't like male 8's.  Female 8's are good. Male 8's are always mean to me. (but that doesn't mean you as a male 8 are mean if you read this, it's just my experience). And in the enneagram there are a lot of differences in what i search/want in a male friendship or female friendship. I like leading inspirational females and ideological males (like me). I also like females like me. But i have more difficulties with leading males. Only enneagram type with females that i don't like that much is female 3's, but maybe that's because i always think that they are woman with houses, cars, and children. And a good career, and that they don't worth the life that i have that much -> therefore the 3 close-mindedness (but could be wrong ofc.) =-) I don't look to enneagram types of people when i make friends, so it wouldn't make a difference.


Note: i don't know the 1 well. I have difficulties to recognize 1's and understand it. Only thing i know is that i have it, because they said to me it's the Bernie Sanders gut function  and because i have a lot of characterics in it. I also have some 9 traits (but i fail sometimes to have inner tranquillity in me, and to the outside world i'm indeed shy but the 4-6 is probably very powerful in it, and i always want to say my opinion and do the things that i want.). I even played with the possibility that i was an unhealthy 1. Unhealthy 1's become ... guess what  That's why i'm 70 sure i'm 4w5, (the other 15 procent for 6w7 and other 15 procent for 1w9).


----------



## newbie const

@Lakigigar
683:Some of the most reactive and aggressive persons I've ever come across.They want to stir the shit up but are so reactive that they lose sense when they speak.
684:Same as above.They are just more sensitive.
261:Always a pain.How can someone live with so much rules and codes?Bores me to death..leave me alone!

However,68? tritypes have a remarkable power to stand still in their own belief and be fearless when it needs.I admire this ability.Reactivity is what I dislike.


----------



## Lakigigar

newbie const said:


> @Lakigigar
> 683:Some of the most reactive and aggressive persons I've ever come across.They want to stir the shit up but are so reactive that they lose sense when they speak.
> 684:Same as above.They are just more sensitive.
> 261:Always a pain.How can someone live with so much rules and codes?Bores me to death..leave me alone!
> 
> However,68? tritypes have a remarkable power to stand still in their own belief and be fearless when it needs.I admire this ability.Reactivity is what I dislike.


I thought my foster mom was a 261 because it was like hell to live with her (and yeah, you mentioned it). HSP/OCD, maybe ADD for adults.. Hard to live with it. I don't see her often, and this is one of the reasons. Second reason is that she made my childhood look like hell (without the intention). Really exhausting. When i was young, we had often fights. When i last met here once and kept sleeping, i was very tired after 24 hours and happy to go home. She often doesn't understand why i'm so relaxed sometimes. We are antipoles. And i relax because all my energy goes to the fear of being rejected to others / shame and fear of being alone. Because of that, i don't care about many other things. 

For example, she is awake 2 hours before she goes to work. I just get awake and go outside in 5 minutes (i was often sleeping until 30 minutes before i had to be on school)  so always very fast preparation and take my bicycle and go to school but i was always ready and nearly everytime two minutes on time, and if i was too late, so be it


----------



## newbie const

@Lakigigar
My dad is an INFP 4w5 Sx/Sp and he is the same as you described yourself in the post.He is relaxed and shy away from social conversation.But unfortunately,he has very reactive and explosive temper with sudden loud angry outbursts.Overall,he is nice but sometimes,meh.

I don't actually dislike any tritype or fix,because I admire every tritype's some abilities.But unhealthy reactive types are not my choice,because they yell and scare people which gets in my way and mind.


----------



## Lakigigar

Could be the same here, however i'm less likely to show that explosive temper (i have an inner explosive temper, but i'm less likely to show it to the outside world). However i'm very reactive, esp. with people that are successful, people that i dislike or when i dislike their opinions. When that happens, i'm not going to be quiet. Maybe your dad has an 8 in his tritype. I have a 1 in my tritype.


----------



## Jerdle

Favourite: 478, 468 cp, 458, 278, 268 cp if not 2 core, 258 if not 2 core, 479 if not 9 core, 459 if not 9 core.
Least favourite: 136 p, 126 p, 359, 369 p, 259, 269 p, 279, 379, 469 p.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

favorite: 9, 6 with 4 in their tritype (I seem to like 648). 
favorite-neutral: 4 (can have a love-hate thing lol), 9s too actually
Neutral (probably don't have enough info on them): 1, 3
Neutral-dislike: 5, 7
dislike: 2, 8

But overall it depends on the person.


----------



## Spiren

No tritypes, this order is not specific and is mostly anecdotal, which happens to line up with the descriptions.

When healthy and older:

Types I like most: 4, 7
Types I like least: 2, 1, 3

My favourite people thus far have been 4s but they've also been the people to drive me up the wall for that reason. My partner is a 479 and my previous partners have been or had strong 4 and 7 influences. I enjoy the 4 depth, they often seem analytical rather than simply emotional. 7s can make great friends for me, I like the back and forth exchange. Both types exhibit signs of very positive world views and yet manage not to shy away from exploring the innermost recesses of the human mind; that balance is something I enjoy, I like to live in both reality and the murky parts of our existence.

I share similarities with 1s and 3s but unless they're very healthy, I have no desire to form close friendships with these types. I've found 1s generally think very linearly in black/white dichotomies that bore me quickly or I find debilitating to be around; add a 6 fix and it's worse when they're unhealthy and unnecessarily anxious and stubborn on top of that. My mother is a type 1; she has been this way most of my life but rather than being a talker like some 1s I have met, she gets a lot done.

3s, especially with that 4 wing, come off as clumsy to me when they've not had a chance to polish their outward projection. I doubt they are perceived this way by others but I see this clumsy effort to be high achievers, when they're not really or have nothing to back that up, as amusing and inauthentic. Or maybe I've just known a couple of dysfunctional/mistyped ones. Could be 4w3 instead? Other 3s I have met have been far too superficial for me. 

I can't be around 2s for too long, especially the sx and soc instincts. It doesn't matter if they're relatively healthy, one way or another, we never truly get on.


----------



## Spiren

I've been thinking some more since I wrote the post above. Listing with tritypes is difficult, hence why I refrained, I think instincts make a huge difference. For example with the 3w4/4w3 example when paired with a sx instinct, I understand and appreciate this type much better.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick

Favorable:
279
379
479
269
469
137
146
135

Unfavorable:
268
368
369
127


----------



## inabox

No_this_is_patrick said:


> Favorable:
> 279
> 379
> 479
> 269
> 469
> 137
> 146
> 135
> 
> Unfavorable:
> 268
> 368
> 369
> 127


What's unfavourable about 127?


----------



## inabox

(Oooh, I think I'm going to talk about some of my unfavourites)

Btw, how is 358 not anyone's unfavourite? I've hated people who have that tritype and 368 is usually a lot nicer and more efficient than people give it credit for.

358 tritypes have the potential to be some of the nastiest and most selfish people on the planet; there's a mixture of arrogance, ill will and competence; if good will and incompetence inspire pity, then, 358s inspire envy or worse, fear. The 358s I've known weren't team players, EVEN when it was NECESSARY for them to be so. They had difficulty saying nice things about other people and had a dark and often disgusting take on the world, ie I can do whatever the eff I want if I can get a way with it indicating a serious lack of empathy. They also had trouble being loyal to others and being happy for the good fortune of others; it's like they couldn't stand to see anyone within their 5 mile radius being happy. It's called the pragmatist, I'd call it the throatcutter. Meh. It's not that I think that there can't be genuinely kind or ethical people of this tritype but the combination of types is such that the individual is not likely to be inclined to improve the self in regards to how it treats others.

(and here I was thinking after someone said not nice things about 478 that I couldn't say mean things about other tritypes but there, ^_^ at least I was truthful about my own experience)

I have mixed feelings about 368. There are lots of people I like of this tritype (dad, friends, love interests; ESTJs <3 <3 ). When healthy, they're sincere, hardworking and they give their 100% to whatever they do. Suuuper loyal. I knew an Fe-ISFJ of this tritype and he was the only person of this tritype who consistently annoyed me; usually I don't mind when people of their tritypes throw their weight around (personally because I can see their vulnerability) so I don't care but when they're being very inyourface about what they think is their right to say/do whatever they want because they caaaan, I put them in their place. I occasionally like bossiness  ; I wish this tritype had more chill, though, because while working with them, I'll sometimes tell them to calm down and stop being on my case because not everything has to be micromanaged.

258- To some people of this tritype: I want to like you but stop making your inferiority complex other people's problem; you are not half as interesting/mysterious as you'd like to think you are; I'm not the KGB and if I was, I sure as hell wouldn't be tapping you for information. And stop making everything a confrontation and then being sad as to why people don't worship the ground you walk on. You're not entitled to other people's attention. And you could stand to be truthful without being cruel or rude. But you know what? You do you. I'm sure other jackasses will make time for you. To other people of this tritype: Keep up the good work.

268- I've disliked people of this tritype a little less than 358; my second unfavourite. To those people: you're not the only person who care about the well being of others. Stop bullying other people and badmouthing them under the guise of being protective of those you consider to be your 'own'. Your coddling behaviour is disturbing and violent and try to handle something without p*ssing off your teammates because your bestie isn't getting being treated like prince/princess; entitled and annoying. The most irritating 2 is the reactive 2. Motherinlaw from hell tritype.

468- To people I've known of this tritype: we have soooo much in common, you and I. Then, how come, I wanna bitchsmack you when given the chance? Oh, sweetheart, you're not special because you know the truth. Most people do know the truth to some extent. I do admire this tritype's ability to predict misfortunes, catch subtle but devastating inconsistencies and looking deeply to see the essence of things; I believe they're not likely to be bullshitted. But jeez, have you guys (the people I've known of this tritype) ever heard of something called tact and diplomacy? Because those of us who practice it aren't less honest than you, we just understand that there's a time and place for everything. Just because something is true doesn't mean it's necessary that I say it out loud. It doesn't compromise my integrity and being a thoughtless, arrogant jackass doesn't make me cool. Callousness and cruelty deserve no admiration. I've delivered some satisfying, well deserved smackdowns to people (my ex's mother, a classmate) of this tritype; and two pieces of advice to them:
- when you point one finger, remember that four point back at you; if you think you can get away with being unkind about the shortcomings of some people, remember that you won't be exempt from listening to the insights of others who often keep silent out of concern for your feelings. Just because they don't seem to find vengeance interesting doesn't mean that you should be sure that you won't be subject to their anger. It is very easy to criticize others but it is very difficult to improve the self. Remember that when you're running your mouth.
- think before you speak; as the Buddha said, ask yourself, 'is it true? is it necessary? is it kind?'

261- I've known some creepy people of this subtype: dear God, I know they've told themselves that whatever they were doing (screwing people over, controlling them, lying, manipulating) was for the greater good but they were obviously deceiving themselves and others about their own selfish motivations. Obedient? Meh, more like militant.

The people I've known of the 26 combos sadly play power games, a lot, which I find distasteful. 926 doesn't seem to be very interested in these things, though.

Which reminds me- unhealthy 1 fixers: you are not holy. When you accept your flaws, you may have the chance to be so but until then, you're like the rest of us heathens. Also, stop pushing your agenda on the rest of us. 

369- I like some of you; the others I find repulsive. Where is your spine? Or is the only way you can make a stand for yourself is if you sell out others? Is that the cost of fitting in and being liked? I admire the tritype's diplomacy, tact, ability to work with others and the drive to competent; I have distaste for the deep apathy (/contempt) for anything that demands deep involvement, passion and individuality. With two of the guys I've known of this tritype, I've noticed that there was a lack of desire to protect one's lover; something, usually don't see in 1/8 fixers but I do see in 69 combos.

378- I usually like these guys unless 8 is in charge; an 873 of this tritype whom I know is a real blowhard. Like he'd suck his own dick if it weren't for his pesky lower ribs. But yeah, the complaints I have about them are similar to the ones I've had about 3 and 8 fixers. This is like 358 and yet much more tolerable and far less sociopathic.

My last critical comment is for:
478- This is my tritype. You guys are so awesome but how are you (rather I) paradoxically so dumb? Why are you so bullheaded and obstinately stupid? How is that you don't learn to be kind and competitive (without being hateful) unless you've had your ass handed to you by life, and deservedly so? You guys are so original, kind and insightful and yet, why do you turn a blind ear to those who have important things to say to/teach you? Yes, you're smart and you see many things others don't but that doesn't mean their (often well informed) opinions are not worth taking into consideration. You won't lose yourself if you do because it's not as easy to lose the self as you think it is *hugs*. And stop making similar mistakes, okay? Work harder, damn it. Be in the present and see something for what it is rather than what you wish it was. And don't be an asshole to other people and be hurt when they don't want to be friends with you; I'm seeing that this miiiiight be a common issue with 8 fixers. But ... I also obviously like you guys even though I don't think I could be friends with someone like myself. You guys have the ability to transform and regenerate; bring life from the flames and the ashes.


----------



## inabox

Nyle said:


> I've been thinking some more since I wrote the post above. Listing with tritypes is difficult, hence why I refrained, I think instincts make a huge difference. For example with the 3w4/4w3 example when paired with a sx instinct, I understand and appreciate this type much better.


I'm 4w3 sx and I would like to know why you would appreciate/understand this type better for what is obviously pure narcissism on my behalf  .


----------



## Stellafera

inabox said:


> 369- I like some of you; the others I find repulsive. Where is your spine? Or is the only way you can make a stand for yourself is if you sell out others? Is that the cost of fitting in and being liked? I admire the tritype's diplomacy, tact, ability to work with others and the drive to competent; I have distaste for the deep apathy (/contempt) for anything that demands deep involvement, passion and individuality.


Harsh but true (639 with a fairly strong 3-fix)! I think contempt is a good word; what others see as passion and individuality, I see as unnecessary antagonism brought on by not thinking through everyone's feelings on a subject. I have a friend who might be a 4 and she always is so much more adamant about things than me. My writing is conciliatory, persuasive; hers is cutting and direct. She doesn't share my need to temper everything. I envy it in some ways, but in others I feel a vague sense of superiority. 





_396 basically, though you could argue a 5 head fix here_​
I'm genuinely curious about what Sx-firsts in the tritype are like, since you and I both associate it with a Sx-Last mentality.


----------



## Apple Pine

379 best

619


----------



## inabox

Stellafera said:


> I'm genuinely curious about what Sx-firsts in the tritype are like, since you and I both associate it with a Sx-Last mentality.


Ermm, maybe Jesse from the 'Before' movie series was one.


----------



## Malandro

Most:
873: Because _obviously_
748: Like us, but with a bit more... _flavour_

Least: 

279: Ironically, my favourite character in anything ever is this tritype. 
269: Like the about tritype, the guys just have no essence. It's like they can't just tell the truth because their either worried about everyone else's feelings or their own inner calm over things that matter.


----------

